# Seat protection for your Uber



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I love IT!!!! Want one!!!

you Assie's have the best toliets!!!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> I love IT!!!! Want one!!!
> 
> you Assie's have the best toliets!!!!


Ha, ha, ha PMSL


----------



## Drive Me Crazy (Jun 10, 2017)

I'll take the bottom right one.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Could throw up on the top left ones, and no one would ever notice.
Wait...looks like someone already has.
Aahh.."I love the smell of Parmesan in the morning".


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Could throw up on the top left ones, and no one would ever notice.
> Wait...looks like someone already has.
> Aahh.."I love the smell of Parmesan in the morning".


It was a plain white cover, and this is now what it looks like after one week of night shifts!


----------

